# Re:Monster



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 22, 2014)

​


> Tomokui Kanata has been re-incarnated into the weakest race, goblin, and given a new name, Rou, after having undergone an unfortunate death.
> However goblin Rou has retained his previous life's memories, an unusual evolution, as well as blessed with ability to gain status boosts from eating.
> 
> In this alternate world of survival of the fittest, events unfold. Will a goblin party become the heroes of this world, in a delightful twist from your usual scenario?




Basically, we follow the birth and rise of the new demon lord.
Usually stories show us their downfall, so this is a nice change of pace.


Because good things like this, need to be shared.
lightning emanating directly from her body.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2014)

Get me when its done.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 22, 2014)

I could've sworn there was already a thread bout this manga.  Anyway, I was hooked from the first chapter.  This manga is definitely gonna blow up, and soon!


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 22, 2014)

Yeah, it should gain a strong following in time.
Smart protagonists are just too rare these days.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 22, 2014)

Yea, it reminded me of the Gamer webtoon but I wanted to wait till ch5 to mention it, good to see others are reading!

On another note, he's going to have to eat a human to learn the common language among them. So I'm hoping his next evolutionary path will instead go to Ogre instead of being a Lord, so that unknown conditional can be unlocked.


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 22, 2014)

ah,just read this!seems really good so far


----------



## Cibo (Jun 22, 2014)

A really good read, thx for sharing.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 24, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> I could've sworn there was already a thread bout this manga.  Anyway, I was hooked from the first chapter.  This manga is definitely gonna blow up, and soon!




This is the first thread on this site, if Google is to be believed.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 24, 2014)

Ah If you back-searched through Google then there probably isn't a previous thread.  I might have gotten confused with another site.

But now I'm wondering how I found out bout Re:M, I thought for sure I'd read bout it here and then decided to check it out


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 24, 2014)

I mentioned it, in a thread or two on this site.
Maybe, you saw one of those posts?


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 24, 2014)

*shrugs* Either way, I know bout it now and it's awesome.  I'm hoping a site like Bakastuki starts translating the Light Novel, cause I really wanna know more bout the story


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 24, 2014)

Japtem actually started hosting the light novel translations, which are being made by a new group.
Hopefully they should be way better, than the existing machine translation.


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 24, 2014)

OMFG THANK YOU!!! I didn't even know Japtem had it. I haven't been on really since they put LMS and Ark on hold


----------



## Morglay (Jun 24, 2014)

Caught up with the manga - seems good so far. I am excited to see his journey to demon lord.


----------



## alekos23 (Jul 27, 2014)

man,this is sooooo good.cant get enough of the RPG feel


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 27, 2014)

Been reading this and liking it.


----------



## conorgenov (Jul 28, 2014)

found this yesterday and i FUCKING LOVE IT. I think he's going to end up a vampire, and definitely anything beyond that. man i love shit like this and the gamer


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow I've been concentrating so much on the Light Novel, I actually forgot this had a manga too!  Awesome!  Gonna go read the new chapter! 

Side note: Am I the only one who feels the manga's artwork is familiar?  I swear I've seen that style before...

EDIT: It's amazing how the manga summarizes the novelization.  That was a fair amount of content that was stuffed into that manga chapter


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 28, 2014)

awesome manga! but sucks that it's only monthly though . Does anyone know where I can read the light novels?


----------



## OS (Jul 29, 2014)

only problem i have is that


*Spoiler*: __ 



i hear that the author made the mc op as fuck. I mean, makes sense when instead of watching the mc do things by himself (solely) he just eats and powers up


----------



## Drakor (Jul 29, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> awesome manga! but sucks that it's only monthly though . Does anyone know where I can read the light novels?





It has it by Day x-x, 21-30 would be where we're at since Ch5 was Day 17-22


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm sticking with the japtem completely translated uploads, since it is more polished.
But the google drive versions sure are tempting.



Tayimus said:


> EDIT: It's amazing how the manga summarizes the novelization.  That was a fair amount of content that was stuffed into that manga chapter



Yeah, its amazing how well the manga manages to adapt the novel.
The diary format is very hard to make into a manga, since you have to keep the story flowing within a chapter.



OS said:


> only problem i have is that
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Considering the hints of gods and legendary beings within the verse, the MC should still find enough of a challenge.
Besides his technically a rare boss monster growing into the end game boss. 
Those are always overpowered.
Usually in games you can only beat them with the help of the plot, special items, or zerging them with numbers.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 29, 2014)

I agree with *ClandestineSchemer*, and I'll add that it's refreshing to read bout a OP _SMART_ MC for once.  The medium is saturated with dense underdogs that just make me wanna bang my head against a wall repeatedly sometimes.  I love when I get to read an MC who actually thinks ahead a bit.  And an MC being overpowered will depend on the writer to make it intriguing.  And I can assure you, *Drakor*, Re:Monster is one series that actually delivers.


----------



## alekos23 (Jul 29, 2014)

plus,the dude is funny 

sooo,chances of Yandere Chick reincarnating as one of the goblin ladies?


----------



## conorgenov (Jul 31, 2014)

i just realized something, he said he had precog so why the hell didn't he sense the girl was going to stab the shit out of him?

also did it say specifically that his ability makes his teeth strong enough to break certain materials? I know it lets him digest them but how does he chew a sword.....


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 31, 2014)

Well, his precog not kicking in can be attributed to alcohol being in his system (not sure if he was actually drunk though I've already forgotten that part from the LN) and the fact he was worrying if the girl was alright.  But whatever, might just be a plot hole *shrugs*

I think his ability gives him the power to eat ANYTHING and gain new abilities from them.  So, anything and everything, can potentially be food.


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 1, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Well, his precog not kicking in can be attributed to alcohol being in his system (not sure if he was actually drunk though I've already forgotten that part from the LN) and the fact he was worrying if the girl was alright.  But whatever, might just be a plot hole *shrugs*
> 
> I think his ability gives him the power to eat ANYTHING and gain new abilities from them.  So, anything and everything, can potentially be food.



oh yeah it did say he was drinking.....I guess I can accept that.

so I caved and read what was available of the light novel, anyone know when the next chapter will be translated?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 28, 2014)

New chap is out.

Chapter is out.

Since he already killed the orcs in the mine, the plot will start to move more soon.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 28, 2014)

man,i'm glad this isn't too much on the serious side,it can have it's silly moments too.dat stench 

does it get more serious later on?


----------



## Kazu (Aug 28, 2014)

alekos23 said:


> man,i'm glad this isn't too much on the serious side,it can have it's silly moments too.dat stench
> 
> does it get more serious later on?



Not as far as I recall. 

There's one pretty epic fight somewhere down the road though.


----------



## OS (Aug 28, 2014)

why is this rated one star wtf?


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 28, 2014)

cause nobody else had voted?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 28, 2014)

alekos23 said:


> man,i'm glad this isn't too much on the serious side,it can have it's silly moments too.dat stench
> 
> does it get more serious later on?




It keeps the silly tone, but it also gets more morally questionable, plus there is more mini war like clashes.
I read some comments and some people are bothered by it, since they can't seem to understand the stupidity of applying human morals to monsters.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 28, 2014)

yeah,i heard.iirc the main _tries_ to keep things as humane as he can though.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 28, 2014)

if you're looking for the gary stu of all stus, look no further. 

just read the novel trans, and the MC is even more OP than weed. it's like reading a cross between mushoku tensei and legendary moonlight sculptor. actually, what's with these authors making their mains OP as fuck?


*Spoiler*: _web novel content_ 



i wanna see how they gloss over the naughty parts because this dude just went for the jackpot right away and the women just fell for him in a matter of days unrealistically. gobumi-chan maybe but the others i din't see it.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 28, 2014)

Kirito said:


> *Spoiler*: _web novel content_
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna see how they gloss over the naughty parts because this dude just went for the jackpot right away and the women just fell for him in a matter of days unrealistically. gobumi-chan maybe but the others i din't see it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not really unrealistic, imo.

If you think about it, they are a textbook example of Stockholm syndrome victims.
Hell, it should have an even stronger effect, since the captors are monsters, that typically rape and impregnate woman until they eventually die.
So falling for him, makes perfect sense, thanks to his displays of kindness and protection.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*ClandestineSchemer* is absolutely right bout it being a case of Stockholm Syndrome


----------



## Kirito (Aug 29, 2014)

^yeah i forgot that, my bad bros.


----------



## Mizura (Aug 29, 2014)

Kirito said:


> just read the novel trans, and the MC is even more OP than weed. it's like reading a cross between mushoku tensei and legendary moonlight sculptor. actually, what's with these authors making their mains OP as fuck?


Seriously? He's more OP than Weed?  Well, it's true that Weed actually has to work to obtain his skills, not just eat his way to them.

As for why authors are doing this, well, for the sense of instant gratification? It's bad when authors Only rely on that, though, because it gets old sooner or later (LMS can stay interesting for so long because it alternates between different fields: sculptures, other skills like cooking/crafting, governance, solo quests, team quests and leader-type quests).


----------



## Kirito (Aug 29, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Seriously? He's more OP than Weed?  Well, it's true that Weed actually has to work to obtain his skills, not just eat his way to them.
> 
> As for why authors are doing this, well, for the sense of instant gratification? It's bad when authors Only rely on that, though, because it gets old sooner or later (LMS can stay interesting for so long because it alternates between different fields: sculptures, other skills like cooking/crafting, governance, solo quests, team quests and leader-type quests).



yeah he is. he just eats and the skills are his. scare the women a little and he has tentacle orgies with them. 

weed gets skills by repetition and leveling up, this guy gets skills by eating. it would be so simple if he would do it the intelligent way, sneak up, snipe/slash a vital area, get out, rinse and repeat, and eat. strongest assassin ever. if he did the bear dirty like that he wouldn't have to had 1v1 his ass.

can't say i like that style too much, but it's still a good story.


----------



## Mizura (Aug 29, 2014)

This story will have... tentacle orgies. x'D


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't really get the narrative here. It would be much better if it strayed from pretending to be some kind of inside of a video game and just had a more developed storyline, with actual lore representing it, not some evolution graph.

Aside from that I'm interested to see what will become of the main character.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 26, 2014)

tis out.

this guy's expressions are hilarious.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 26, 2014)

I like Sato, the hobgoblin fangirl.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 26, 2014)

Read all the way to day 250 on the light novel and got say this story really kicks ass and the main character even becaming super OP still can get his ass kill by god-level monster or phatasma weapons so we don't lose the tension.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 best part is when he became a world enemy and recive the title Sin of gluttony and the holy kingdom prepare the best heros and the saint with phantasma weapons to destroy the MC can't wait for the war


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice chapter.
Completely demolished the guy, while holding back.
No wonder he frightened the rest of the goblins.




Yoburi said:


> Read all the way to day 250 on the light novel and got say this story really kicks ass and the main character even becaming super OP still can get his ass kill by god-level monster or phatasma weapons so we don't lose the tension.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Are the trans decent?
I heard its mostly summaries and that the google translations are pretty bad.
So i've stuck to the translations until day 60.

Do you think those trans are worth reading?
 I'm dying of curiosity and the wait is brutal.


----------



## Max Thunder (Sep 27, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Nice chapter.
> Completely demolished the guy, while holding back.
> No wonder he frightened the rest of the goblins.
> 
> ...




Could you possibly provide the link for where I could read these?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 27, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Could you possibly provide the link for where I could read these?




Sure. 


Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Oct 26, 2014)

New chapter is out.

Drill Sargent Rou reporting for duty.

Link removed


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 26, 2014)

Kichi and Rou bromance is the best


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 26, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy it.



I wonder how many Japtem users are on NarutoForums...


----------



## hehey (Oct 26, 2014)

This series kicks The Gamers ass


----------



## Muk (Oct 26, 2014)

nice 

anyone got any translations beyond chapter 70? 
or summary translations?


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 27, 2014)

Mizura said:


> This story will have... tentacle orgies. x'D



Color me interested? Pics?


----------



## Morglay (Oct 28, 2014)

Mizura said:


> This story will have... tentacle orgies. x'D



 Aw hell, it's about damn time.


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 29, 2014)

Muk said:


> nice
> 
> anyone got any translations beyond chapter 70?
> or summary translations?



Yes you have to go to re:translation they have most suff and summaries to day 121, there you could also try the raws using translation tools.

But i recomend NOT reading summaries they miss so much content and skip the best parts.

It's awesome to see how Rou goes to nice guy to insane monster that eats anything that he belives to be tasty.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 27, 2014)

chapie out folks. 

so brutal Rou 

stealth harem sneaking.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 27, 2014)

Lol people loving this series.  I can't wait til we get to the 
*Spoiler*: _kinda massive spoiler_ 



rape of the elves


 to see who keeps reading the series...


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Nov 27, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Lol people loving this series.  I can't wait til we get to the
> *Spoiler*: _kinda massive spoiler_
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that will be a fun shitstorm.


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 28, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Lol people loving this series.  I can't wait til we get to the
> *Spoiler*: _kinda massive spoiler_
> 
> 
> ...



You are mistake there Rou doesn't belive in doing that kinda stuff he just use a convinent hentai plot twist and made them consent in doing but only if they say "yes"


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm really and truly hoping you're joking...


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 26, 2015)

Kochi so butthurt


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Mar 27, 2015)

Well if one is in his position I can somewhat understand why he get butthurt, the gap becomes so ridiculously big now, not to mention all the girls and stuffs


----------



## IdioticGamer (May 27, 2016)

Found this little gem after browsing, and just bingeread it this morning. A lovely read. Makes me think of Mushoku Tensei and The Gamer combined. Either way really enjoying the manga. Just wish I could find a way to buy the novels or at least read it online.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 27, 2016)

Tayimus said:


> Lol people loving this series.  I can't wait til we get to the
> *Spoiler*: _kinda massive spoiler_
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I've read past that part and just shrugged it off, not because I approve of it but rather because I understood that MC is a fucking psycho.

MC doesn't hold a grudge to the stalker girl who killed him, even wishing her that she won't get in trouble
Past life of MC involves killing numerous criminals/terror organizations
Also past life involves him eating lots of stuff. That includes people he killed. All because of power. So a bit of Hannibal Lecter 
He's part of the military and his job involves going planet to planet (humanity has multiple planets in the story), I doubt he's fazed by your common rape stuff.
MC is a big fucking hypocrite to comfort himself and not lose his remaining semblance of humanity (like it was even there)


----------



## Tayimus (May 27, 2016)

IdioticGamer said:


> Found this little gem after browsing, and just bingeread it this morning. A lovely read. Makes me think of Mushoku Tensei and The Gamer combined. Either way really enjoying the manga. Just wish I could find a way to buy the novels *or at least read it online*.



How did you bingeread it then?  And have you checked KissManga?


----------



## IdioticGamer (May 27, 2016)

Tayimus said:


> How did you bingeread it then?  And have you checked KissManga?



Whoops was unclear. What I want to find are the light novels. I bingeread the entire manga but I only discovered the light novel midway.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 2, 2016)

So why would the elves thingy be a reason not to keep readin? I mean, yeah it wa snot right but it won´t be the first or the last story involving such things


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 2, 2016)

luffy no haki said:


> So why would the elves thingy be a reason not to keep readin? I mean, yeah it wa snot right but it won´t be the first or the last story involving such things


Did anyone say it would be the first or last?  What I was joking about was that some people might be genuinely surprised by what kind of story this one is.  Story seems relatively light-hearted, then BOOM!  Elf Rape.  Some people get whiplash by that kind of thing.  That doesn't mean that Re:Monster is some progenitor of that, just that some people might not expect it.  Whether it's right or wrong is actually beside the point.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Jun 15, 2019)

https://www.mangaupdates.com said:
			
		

> Tomokui Kanata has been re-incarnated into the weakest race, goblin, and given a new name, Rou, after having undergone an unfortunate death.
> 
> However, goblin Rou has retained his previous life's memories and ability to learn skills from what he eats.
> 
> In this alternate world of survival of the fittest, events unfold. Will a goblin party become the heroes of this world, in a delightful twist from your usual scenario?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shadow Sovereign (Jun 18, 2019)

Love this manga, one of the best "Isekai" theme series out there imo.

I just wish there's a consistent release of chapters, though.


----------



## Shadow Sovereign (Jun 18, 2019)

Don't want to act like a Mod, but I just saw an old thread about this series while browsing.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 19, 2019)

I stopped reading the light novel because the translation got to shit


----------

